# Komischer Telefonanschluss?



## Marques85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit Samstag Abend mit Vodafone mal wieder Probleme (Internet funktioniert nicht, beim Surfen bekomme ich im Browser die Fehlermeldung 691 Benutzer Kennwort falsch.. - Telefon funktioniert jedoch...).

Laut dem Techniker wird momentan an der Entstörung gearbeitet, wie lang es dauern wird kann man nicht sagen -.- ...

Des Weiteren wohne ich jetzt seit 6 Jahren in diesem Haus und ich hab mich immer gefragt, wieso unsere Telefon/DSL Leitung zum Nachbarn rüber führt? (und das auch überirdisch?) 

Gibt es hier vielleicht Spezialisten die sich mit sowas auskennen oder bei der Telekom arbeiten und sowas schon mal gesehen haben? Geht unser Anschluss dann über das Nachbarhaus? Oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Der vorige Besitzer wusste es selber leider nicht wieso das so gemacht wurde.

Was mich auch noch extremst stört = Mehr als 6000 DSL ist nicht verfügbar ... (paar Häuser weiter gibt es aber schon 50k DSL!)

Grüße


----------



## Laudian (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal, dass euer Haus später gebaut wurde als der Rest der Nachbarschaft.

Um Geld zu sparen wurde beim Bau dann wohl darauf verzichtet, einen neuen Telefonanschluss zu verlegen und stattdessen einfach ein Kabel zum Telefonanschluss des Nachbarn gelegt.

Das ist eine reine *Vermutung* von mir. Die Verlegeung auf den Fotos sieht aber alles andere als professionell aus, deswegen halte ich es für durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass das selbstgebaut ist.


----------



## Marques85 (21. Oktober 2014)

das wäre natürlich der Klopper ^^ ... Die Telefondose im Keller (sieht wie eine geöffnete TAE Dose) ist auch "offen" und 2 Kabel sind dort angeklemmt ...


----------



## machine4 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das weise Haus wurde nachträglich gebaut und hat keinen eigenen Anschluss über die Erde bekommen. So sieht das für mich aus. Und von den Hacken in der Wand würde ich sagen, dass das schon offiziell von der Post so gemacht wurde. Bei meinen Eltern ist das ganze Dorf so verkabelt^^


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, das weisse Haus ist eures?

Wenn ja, dann (wie mein Vorredner sagte) ist das ganze offiziell so verlegt. Die weissen Anschlussdosen, wie am roten Haus zu erkennen, sind oft mit einem kabel angeschlossen, das mehrere Schaltungen ermöglicht. Für jede Schaltung braucht man ja nur 2 Adern. 

Was für DSL bekommt denn dein Nachbar mit dem roten Haus? Erst wenn er 50k DSL bekommt, dann würd ich mir Sorgen machen. Wenn es jedoch erst ein paar Strassen weiter weg ist, würd ich mich fragen, wie die Hauptleitung durch das Dorf gezogen wurde, damit bei dir nur noch sowenig ankommt. Denn schliesslich sinkt die bandbreite mit jeden Meter Kupfer.

Oder klemmt der mit 50k bereits an einem erneuerten verteiler, während deine Ecke noch einen alten Verteiler hängt?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. Oktober 2014)

Der weiße Kasten an Nachbars Hauswand ist ein APL. Von diesem geht es weiter zum Verzweigerkabel im Erdkabel. 
Warum euer Haus nun keinen eigenen (wie auch sonst üblich) APL besitzt, kann viele Gründe haben. 
Von: später errichtet, über Streitigkeiten, Geldsparmaßnahmen und gleiche Anschrift (7, 7a) - gibts viele Möglichkeiten.

Du und dein dein Nachbar - Ihr habt beide verschiedene Anschlüsse (mit versch. Rufnummern). Nur dein Anschluss wird physisch über Nachbars Schaltleiste im APL geführt. 

An sich ist das aber nichts stark üngewöhnliches. Auch das oberirdische Kabel (wenn auch etwas laienhaft verlegt) ist z.B. in Dörfern keien Seltenheit.

Warum du nur DSL 6000 bekommst, ist auch einfach erklärt. Das Kabel, welches zum Nachbarn führt, geht dort vom APL zu einem Verteilerkasten (KVz) an der Straße. Dieser ist durch seine Technik im inneren (wahrscheinlich) begrenzt auf DSL 6000. Wird wohl Breitband über OPAL sein. Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Entfernung des Kabels zur nächsten Vermittlungsstelle zu lang ist. Bei beiden kannst du leider nichts machen. 

Die paar Häuser weiter sind mit Sicherheit an einem moderneren Verteilerkasten (MFG- Multifunktionsgehäuse) angebunden. Dieser kann dann auch z.B. VDSL2 (50MBit) fähig sein.


----------



## Kazakh (21. Oktober 2014)

Deine Situation kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich hatte ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit besagten Parteien und sieben Monate kein DSL. Das wünsche ich keinem!

Ich teile mir auch einen APL mit dem Nachbarhaus. Die Verkabelung musste aufgrund korrodierter Leitungen erneuert werden. Die Feuchtigkeit im Keller hat den Drähten zu sehr zugesetzt. Bei deiner abenteuerlichen Verkabelung kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen. Ein Signal kommt auch bei korrodierten Drähten durch, aber der Router kann es nicht entschlüsseln. Hast du VoIP? 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre zum Beispiel bei der Bauherrenberatung der Telekom anzurufen und einen eigenen APL anzufordern. Die ganze Maßnahme kostet etwas 300€ bei einem Erstanschluss und davon kann man bei dir ausgehen. Die Wartezeit beträgt ca. 12 Wochen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wollt auch grad sagen. 
Über die Bauherrenhotline einen eigenen APL beauftragen. Und dann auch gleich mal nachfragen, was sonst noch so möglich wäre.


----------



## Marques85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die tollen Antworten , habe noch dsl und Telefon separat. Wäre den eventuell "mehr"  möglich anstatt die 6k DSL? Sind bei den 300€ direkt das verlegen der Kabel mit drin? Lg


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. Oktober 2014)

In dem Preis müsste eigentlich ist ein vollständig eigener APL samt Verzweigungskabel sein. Die Telekom ist nämlich dazu verpflichtet jedes Haus an das Telekommunikationsnetz anzubinden, bzw. es zu ermöglichen. 
Wie das allerdings aussieht, wenn du schon vorher an Nachbars APL angebunden warst, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Eventuell wäre es möglich diesen an einen neueren Kabelverzweiger anzubinden. Dann hättest du die Chance auf mehr als nur 6000er DSL.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Mach bei der Telekom mal ne Verfügbarkeitsabfrage für deinen Nachbarn. Wenn da mehr geht, geht auch bei dir mehr. Der Spaß mit der Bauherrenhotline macht auch nur Sinn, wenn du dann wesentlich schnelleres Internet bekommen kannst. 

Kannst du in deinem Router irgendwelche Leitungsdaten sehen?


----------



## machine4 (22. Oktober 2014)

Verfügbarkeit ist mit dieser Karte sehr schön zu sehen: VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom


----------



## Marques85 (22. Oktober 2014)

Also laut dem Test (und z. B. über die 1und1 Website) müssten bei mir 16k DSL verfügbar sein (Vodafone sagt aber das nur 6k gehen). 

Wieso ich aber nur 6k bekomme? Keine Ahnung ... Der Verteilerkasten liegt wohl ca. 2km von unserem Haus entfernt

Hab mal eine Anfrage an die Bauherrenberatung abgeschickt, mal gucken was die so sagen. Sollte durch einen eigenen APL und eventuell Anschluss an einen anderen Verteiler die 16k bzw. VDSL möglich sein, wären es mir die 300€ - 400€ auf jedenfall wert


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Telekom gibt den anderen Anbietern auch bloß immer ein gewisses Kontigent an schnellen Anschlüssen.
Wenn diese alle weg sind, bleibt da meist nur noch der direkte Weg über die Telekom.

Geh einfach mal direkt in einen T-Shop rein, die können dir dann genau sagen was bei deiner Leitung nun ankommt. 

Diese online Tests kannste alle nämlich in die Tonne kloppen.  ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja, inzwischen läuft DSL 6K in der Regel unter "bis zu 16k".

Vertraue keinem Shopmitarbeiter oder denen an der regulären Hotline, der sicherste Weg rauszufinden was geht ist einen Neuanschluss durchzuspielen, siehe hier:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143584

Wenn man in deinem Modem ein paar Leitungswerte sehen könnte, könnte man dazu auch was sagen. 

Wenn der Kasten 2km von euch entfernt steht kann es schon sein dass es einige Straßen weiter schon 16k und im näheren Umfeld auch Vdsl geht. Bei 2km sind DSL 6k das was ich erwarten würde.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich sprach ja deshalb  von einer Leitungsrecherche und die kannst du im T-Shop einmal direkt machen lassen. Dann weiß er auch letztendlich was nu geht. Das dauert 2 min und tut nicht weh. Dann hat er seine Antwort.   

Da steht dann eben ob 2000, 3000, 6000 oder 16.000 bzw RAM oder direkt.

Und nicht bis zu 16.000 oder sonst irgendwelche Schosen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Das können die an der Hotline auch, glauben würde ich denen dennoch nicht. Und was ist mit den Zwischenstufen von 6 bis 16?

Ausserdem, das Haus verlassen widerspricht doch den Grundsätzen eines Forums für Gamer.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

Darum im shop. Nicht hotline. Da kannst du das Ergebnis doch direkt gleich sehen. 

Sag mal in welches Shops bist du denn gewesen? 

Zwischenstufe wäre dann 16.000 RAM das in dem Fall auch angezeigt wird.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich war in 2, die wollten hauptsächlich verkaufen. Dank OK.de bin ich jetzt besser informiert. 

Der Shopmitarbeiter sagt dir dann also ob 3.5, 5.6, 8.2, 11.6, 14 oder 18mbit ankommen werden?


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Oktober 2014)

300 Euro sind es aber nicht wert mit dem bauherrenservice, da du dadurch auch nicht wirklich dann vdsl bekommst . dadurch ändert sich die dslam Technik nicht bzw wenn es so ist wird deine Leitung dadurch auch nicht kürzer . die 10 Meter die evtl gespart werden sind uninteressant


----------



## Marques85 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das geile an der Sache ist ja auch, dass wir "links" und "rechts" von uns die 16K Leitungen liegen haben ... Sieht man an dem Bild ganz gut ... 

Mich ärgert an der ganzen Sache so extrem, dass die ca. 500m zwischen den beiden Gebieten (genau wo ich Wohne) mit der 6K Leitung rumdümpeln müssen und das sich da auch nichts tut bezogen auf einen "Ausbau"


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Sicher dass die wirklich 16mbit haben und nicht auch nur eine "bis zu" Leitung?


----------



## Marques85 (22. Oktober 2014)

ich hab grade mal die versch. Hausnummern durch "geprüft" und dort kam das 16K verfügbar ist. In "unserem" Bereich direkt nur 6K.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Mach doch mal den Test den ich verlinkt habe für die Adressen, kann gut sein dass die 11.6mbit (DSL 16k) bekommen können und ihr 8.2mbit (DSL 6k). Gibt eben definierte Grenzen und manchmal verrückte Leitungsführungen, gerade bei angebauten Häusern.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich war in 2, die wollten hauptsächlich verkaufen. Dank OK.de bin ich jetzt besser informiert.
> 
> Der Shopmitarbeiter sagt dir dann also ob 3.5, 5.6, 8.2, 11.6, 14 oder 18mbit ankommen werden?



Zumindest ob 384, 2000, 2000 Ram, 3000, 6000, 6000 Ram, 16.000, 16.000 Ram, 16.000+ etc. ^^

(Ram ist halt immer das was dazwischen wäre. Beispiel 6000 Ram: Im besten Fall 6000 im schlechtesten Fall 2000-3000. )

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das bei ihm eher 16.000 Ram verfügbar sind.
Die anderen Anbieter machen daraus aber ganz dreist volle 16.000 draus. ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Das sind aber Annex B Profile die du aufzählst, in den meisten HVts gibt es inzwischen Annex J.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

War jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel.
Ram Leitungen gibt es ja trotzdem noch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, IP ist in der Regel RAM. Annex B wird aber nurnoch selten geschaltet, deswegen ist der Basketdslmatnr Test so praktisch.


----------

